# Shopping time - Compusmart closing some stores



## ChilBear

Sad to see - Compusmart is closing some stores (all in Toronto).

I was one of the first at Kennedy Commons when it opened. Great people but time marches on.

See you in line at the register.

http://www.compusmart.com/Default.aspx?eSectionID=1401&BannerID=756


----------



## IronMac

Thanks for the heads-up. I just found out today that the Compusmart Express location in the Eaton Centre is now closed.

Now, I see that the Yonge and Richmond store is also closing. I was there when it first opened up and knew one of the business account managers there. Honestly, I don't know how CS stays in business because their prices are just not competitive.

And, last week, I found out that North Star Computers on Elm St. have also closed down.


----------



## John Clay

Anyone got a copy of the ad?


----------



## guytoronto

I interviewed with them last year, and am thankful I didn't take a store manger job with them.

I love the whole "we couldn't compete" attitude. Sorry, but that often translates (and definitely does here) into "we couldn't get our act together".


----------



## dona83

The Vancouver location closed down months ago.


----------



## fyrefly

John Clay said:


> Anyone got a copy of the ad?



http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/52452-first-macbook-core2-previous-rev-deal-2.html#post550585


----------



## SINC

There is an ad in today's paper announcing the closure and final sale of both Edmonton locations of Compusmart as well.


----------



## ShotNiCam

SINC said:


> There is an ad in today's paper announcing the closure and final sale of both Edmonton locations of Compusmart as well.


There is another CS in downtown Edm. Since it's not mentioned in the ad, I guess that one is not closing.

Just stumbled upon the news
http://www.canada.com/edmontonjourn....html?id=dedad217-6f87-4e6e-817d-163be7db0368

I guess all Compusmart stores will be closing down or sold off eventually by the end of June.


----------



## BlueMax

ShotNiCam said:


> There is another CS in downtown Edm. Since it's not mentioned in the ad, I guess that one is not closing.


Looks like "up to 30% off computers" but that could be a lousy 5-10% on macs.... who knows?

A full 30% off a Mac mini would be quite nice right now.... but I still won't have the cash until NEXT week.


----------



## fyrefly

BlueMax said:


> Looks like "up to 30% off computers" but that could be a lousy 5-10% on macs.... who knows?


Yeah, the keywords seem to be *UP TO*. So I guess we'll all see tomorrow.


----------



## monokitty

> A full 30% off a Mac mini would be quite nice right now.... but I still won't have the cash until NEXT week.


No credit card?


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## CanadaRAM

List of stores 
http://www.compusmart.com/Default.aspx?eSectionID=1401&BannerID=756


----------



## BlueMax

Lars said:


> No credit card?


If I used it to buy a computer instead of our house-moving happening on Friday, I'd be castrated with a butter knife. :yikes:


----------



## Deep Blue

dona83 said:


> The Vancouver location closed down months ago.


I walked by the Vancouver location a few weeks ago and almost fell over: my computer store was gone (I got my Mini, screen, printer etc. there in a package deal.)

Was very surprised!


----------



## Wako

RicktheChemist said:


> Probably going to swing by the downtown Montreal one tomorrow.
> 
> S.


Please give feedback on deals and prices promptly. I live on the north shore and don't feel like going by if the deals aren't sweet enough!


----------



## krs

Deep Blue said:


> I walked by the Vancouver location a few weeks ago and almost fell over: my computer store was gone (I got my Mini, screen, printer etc. there in a package deal.)
> 
> Was very surprised!


Seems to be a tough business to be in.
I also went to one last week (well tied to) that used to be in Dorval, then moved to Lasalle and by the time I got there, it was boarded up. Not a Mac store BTW.
Too many people buyin on-line perhaps? And BB or FS.

The large computer store Camelot in Place Ville Marie also closed down a few months back. They used to have a good Mac selection. Their other store on Philips Square only carries books.


----------



## bandersnatch

The flyer for those who are interested:

http://www.redflagdeals.com/forums/showpost.php?p=5121634&postcount=108


----------



## guytoronto

Thanks, I'm going to swing by this morning at 9:30, and see if there are any stellar deals.


----------



## ColBalt

Holy line up at the Youge St location.  It was almost to the end of the block. I just didn't have the time to wait in line. 

So what deal did ppl score?


----------



## 8127972

IronMac said:


> And, last week, I found out that North Star Computers on Elm St. have also closed down.


They haven't closed down. They moved to the corner of University and Elm into a retail space (Actually two of them. One is their retail space and one is their service center. Both are TINY as hell) at 595 University Ave behind Hakim Optical IIRC.

As an aside, when I went to their page to confirm their address, it wouldn't resolve (Firefox says it can't find the server) and I had the pull the address from Google's cache. Not sure what that means in terms of the long term prospects, but they've been on the decline for some time.

Edit: Their page is back up now.


----------



## mikeinmontreal

No deals whatsoever on Macs in Montreal. I did see a PowerMac 2.3GHZ for $1800, but I don't think that's much of a deal right now. 30% on all iPod accessories.


----------



## Abysmal

Lineups around the block in Toronto.. and I did't wait, but I did speak with someone who got in as they opened and was told 'No real deals at all.. mac and laptops at a minow discount from normal prices".. wait a week and deals will be on the dregs..

Abysmal


----------



## guytoronto

Stood in line for over an hour. Inside was mad house. Nothing was priced, just a bunch of signs around. Had to ask sales guys to verify prices.

Got Mini-DVI to Video and Mini-DVI to DVI cables for $13 each (reg $26).
AirPort Express - $95.99

The lineup at 9:40am.


----------



## fyrefly

guytoronto said:


> Stood in line for over an hour. Inside was mad house. Nothing was priced, just a bunch of signs around. Had to ask sales guys to verify prices.
> 
> Got Mini-DVI to Video and Mini-DVI to DVI cables for $13 each (reg $26).
> AirPort Express - $95.99
> 
> The lineup at 9:40am.


I saw that lineup and just left. I didn't think there was going to be anything worth waiting for. Airport Express is $89 Refurb at Apple.ca.

I'll pass by later today, but I don't think I'm gonna line up for what seems like lame/miniscule discounts.


----------



## gngan

Was there this morning at about 10:30...took about half an hour to get in...came out empty-handed.

As previously mentioned, not much in-demand Mac stuff on sale, just the usual. Good if you want to pick up some iPod accessories (30% off, I think) and some large screen LCD TV (demo).

Prices of Mac stuff are really stay put at this moment.


----------



## ChilBear

I was just in the Kennedy Commons store. No lineup and small crowd with 5 people in line. Everything said above is the same - no mac sales and honestly poorly signed. They said end of June was move out date and inventory will not refill. Demo TV s good prices and networking (routers, cards) and ipod are the real sale items but don't need anything there.

Not a sale per se but gradual reduction in prices to clear at their cost eventually. BB and FS are probably at this level already and you can take it back. All sales are final they said. I will check back in a couple of days to check on the surround sound systems. Good pricing but patience will net a better price I think.


----------



## Kosh

Phewww.... they're not closing the two in Ottawa. I find the CompuSmart Express at Rideau convenient.


----------



## ChilBear

Actually the salesperson said to me they are closing all the stores but he may not be in the loop. One senior salesperson i recognized said at least he got severance after 8 years. It may be a controlled shutdown based on the leases terminating.


----------



## IronMac

8127972 said:


> They haven't closed down. They moved to the corner of University and Elm into a retail space (Actually two of them. One is their retail space and one is their service center. Both are TINY as hell) at 595 University Ave behind Hakim Optical IIRC.
> 
> As an aside, when I went to their page to confirm their address, it wouldn't resolve (Firefox says it can't find the server) and I had the pull the address from Google's cache. Not sure what that means in terms of the long term prospects, but they've been on the decline for some time.


Thanks for the info.! It would be interesting to see if they manage to survive.

As for CompuSmart, what an awful experience! Was interested in the MS 4000 Ergo keyboard but they were selling it for $90 with a 20 percent discount. Sheesh, BestBuy is selling it at $51! tptptptp


----------



## 8127972

ChilBear said:


> Actually the salesperson said to me they are closing all the stores but he may not be in the loop. One senior salesperson i recognized said at least he got severance after 8 years. It may be a controlled shutdown based on the leases terminating.


What you heard is correct about it being a controlled shutdown. Compusmart is owned by an Income Trust called Hartco. Here's the press release from their site on this (Warning: PDF Attached):

http://www.hartco.com/news/PressRelease_05_14_2007.pdf


----------



## 8127972

IronMac said:


> Thanks for the info.! It would be interesting to see if they manage to survive.


Frankly, I'm not holding my breath. I'm just waiting for the going out of business sale to start. Of course I've been waiting 2 years for that so what do I know?


----------



## SoyMac

It wouldn't surprise me to see the Merivale Road store go down in Nepean. They're kind of stuck out in nowhere, while just up the road, but in a MUCH better location, sits BB beside FS.
Location, location, location.


----------



## RobTheGob

It was a complete waste of time going to the Calgary store... 

Absolutely nothing worth mentioning.


----------



## Monkeyman eh?

Does anyone know how much the macbooks are there? No flyer for me.

Sorry, that wasn't very specific.. The ones that were $1449 before new ones came out.


----------



## mikeinmontreal

I forget but definitely higher than what you would pay at the AppleStore online or in-store for a refurb.


----------



## ChilBear

I agree about the Apple store. Next weekend is the sale if I guess right AND you can take it back.


----------



## mikeinmontreal

There are restocking fees when you take it back though. Next week should be the sale, but they may have some refreshed in stock already.


----------



## ZRXer

*South Edmonton Common*

Went to the SEC store yesterday - no Apple computers are on sale, except open box stuff. 20" cinema display for $300. A salesperson I've dealt with before told me that Monday morning Apple hardware will be discounted, but he didn't know how much. Pretty good prices on TVs though - some plasmas and LCDs were discounted quite steeply.


----------



## saxamaphone

RobTheGob said:


> It was a complete waste of time going to the Calgary store...
> 
> Absolutely nothing worth mentioning.


glad i didnt go, was considering running out of work for an hour.


----------



## rhino

*Calgary closing*



RobTheGob said:


> It was a complete waste of time going to the Calgary store...
> 
> Absolutely nothing worth mentioning.


Was there for the short 50 person lineup. $50 discounts on the rough looking DEMO laptops! didn't hang around after that. Nothing marked on the Apple side. ask staff if you can pin one down.

Didn't see you there Rob. Missed you?


----------



## Silver Back

The CompuSmart store on Meriville near Hunt Club is closed down!


----------



## Silver Back

Kosh said:


> Phewww.... they're not closing the two in Ottawa. I find the CompuSmart Express at Rideau convenient.


The CompuSmart store on Meriville near Hunt Club is closed down!


----------



## RobTheGob

rhino said:


> Didn't see you there Rob. Missed you?


I'm pretty stealthy when needed...

I was hoping for some deals on Apple stuff - but I didn't see much in stock, let alone any deals...


----------



## TheBat

Probably the wrong place to post this, but I just don't want to start a new thread. In addition I hope I don't offend anyone....

If anyone is in the market for select Dell systems, here is a $100 coupon : 76CBW83?L?241H


----------



## guytoronto

TheBat said:


> Probably the wrong place to post this, but I just don't want to start a new thread. In addition I hope I don't offend anyone....
> 
> If anyone is in the market for select Dell systems, here is a $100 coupon : 76CBW83?L?241H


Ummm....wtf?


----------



## TheBat

Future Shop has a few MacBooks at $999.


----------



## Carl

The Burlington Mall location shut down quite awhile ago after doing a major reno and update. Always had really high prices and didn't seem to think people shopped online to compare.
I haven't purchased electronics in a brick & mortar store in a couple of years. I bought my DSLR at Blacks because they give you the online price and have better "extras" than non-camera places, plus they give you a 2 month price guarantee. I went in a month later and got my $50.
I have to say, I feel bad about not going to my local Mac dealer anymore. Went there from 1986 to 2002. All my Macs come from the Apple Store now.


----------



## Atroz

Silver Back said:


> The CompuSmart store on Merivale near Hunt Club is closed down!


Darn. I actually did shop there, including buying my Powerbook. 

CompuSmart's website seems to confirm it as well. They only list the Rideau location (I never go there) for Ottawa. CompuSmart.com - Our Stores:


----------



## MBD

Carl said:


> The Burlington Mall location shut down quite awhile ago after doing a major reno and update.


Wow, I didn't even know that. I stopped going after I stopped working in the GTA. I remember once a staff member there being really rude to an older man to the point I felt uncomfortable & almost said something. I didn't go back after that but not specifically because of that incident - just wasn't in the neighbourhood & there weren't any deals.

I got my G3 iBook from the one in Hamilton that closed down years ago. They had mistakenly registered the iBook (which made me think it was a demo not new) so I insisted on the Apple Care paid by them. They wanted to give me their store warranty but I pointed out that the Apple Care worked all over the world and their's was just in Ontario and they could go bankrupt. I'm glad I got the Apple Care paid for because by the time I used it (for a battery replacement) they were out of business in Hamilton AND their warranty would not have covered it. My mom is now using the little G3 iBook.


----------



## RedLightning

Went last week and bought a 1500va UPS for $60 or so off...
thought it was a good deal as they don't normally go on sale...

Other than that it was a bit of a waste of time...

TV's and stuff were not really that much of a deal... only $200 or so off...

I may head back in a couple of days...

-s


----------



## dwp

Compusmart was nothing but a waste of time in my experience. I never bought anything there that I couldn't get elsewhere for a better price although the sales staff were always friendly and helpful. 

There was one sales guy I remember at Compusmart by the name of Joe who use to call me everytime thay had something on sale that he thought I might like or need!

Talk about customer service!! I think he left there to go and sell commercial real estate. No doubt he's a bilzzionaire by now. Man he was good.


----------



## mikeinmontreal

I was at the one in downtown Montreal just an hour ago and this is what I assume are good deals from a Mac perspective. Acomdata Firewire external drives: 500GB - $137 and 250GB - $95. Lacie USB 2.0 500GB around $160. No deals on on any Mac laptops but the 17-inch base iMac is $799 and there are many. Actually there are many iMacs still for sale so maybe further price reductions later. And many applecares too, but without discounts. Maybe discounted later? Who knows. iPod USB charger for $16 - 1 left which was mine but I didn't want to wait the line. I did have a Marware sleeve for my Powerbook but again it was $28 and the Incase ones are $30 at BB. Not worth the wait.


----------



## fyrefly

All iPod Accessories are now 60% off. Pretty decent deal.

I picked up two of the Acomdata 500GB HD's -- 1 for me, 1 for work. $137 for a 500GB Firewire is a deal. (Oddly though, these drives are ONLY firewire, no USB 2.0)


----------



## a7mc

I just came from the downtown Toronto store. As everyone said, no huge deals, but I needed a new keyboard (mine is sticking) and wanted to add Airport to my G5. Got them for 30% off, which is a decent deal. 

The real deals:
Heads up for anyone looking for a UPS... they're all 50% off.
Cables are 50% off as well (including the Apple adapters I believe... like the dvi-vga and dvi-svideo ones).
iPod accessories are 60% off.

A7


----------



## DDKD726

at the Toronto downtown location were the Bluetooth keyboards 30% off as well?


----------



## a7mc

Yes they were, and lots in stock (I actually had a hard time finding a "wired" keyboard... I got the last one). Mice too IIRC. But note that the wired keyboard was a little more than Apple's price (but still came up to less after discount).

A7


----------



## maximusbibicus

fyrefly said:


> I picked up two of the Acomdata 500GB HD's -- 1 for me, 1 for work. $137 for a 500GB Firewire is a deal. (Oddly though, these drives are ONLY firewire, no USB 2.0)


Do you know what brand of drive is inside?


----------



## ChilBear

I revisited the Kennedy Commons store yesterday. Waste of time - losts of same old and lots of smaller LCD panels. Most TVs are gone and very little useful stuff. We are lookiing for Home Theatre and the choices were are mid level Walmart quality. The advice being issued were to get the sale and not accurate once I googled the product. Buyer beware time I think. As previous the sign were not accurate and very chaotic with lots of salespeople all talking rather than serving.


----------



## fyrefly

Another Decent "ish" deal was the MacMini 1.83 CD -- In stores it's tagged as $749. That's cheaper than the $789 refurb even at Apple.ca "outlet" (as they're calling it now).

It's also tagged at $799 online:
CompuSmart.com - Product Information - Apple Mac mini - DTS - 1 x Core Duo 1.83 GHz - RAM 512 MB - HD 1 x 80 GB - DVD±RW (+R DL) - Gigabit Ethernet - WLAN : 802.11b/g, Bluetooth 2.0 EDR - MacOS X 10.4 - Monitor : none


----------



## mikeinmontreal

Still not as good as the $799 base model iMac, my little green friend  of which there are many in my great city.


----------



## fyrefly

That's odd 'cause the $799's are just the demo units in TO, of which there are *zero* at the Downtown Location and only 1 that I saw yesterday at Kennedy Commons.

The other (non-demo) iMac 1.83's are $899 at our Compusmarts. It's weird that there'd be that disparity between the provicial stores.


----------



## maxrule

*Compusmart Express @ Rideau (Ottawa)*

Heard about CS closing today and assumed they were all closing at the same time, so I headed down to Rideau Centre after work.

They were busy re-arranging things, but no notices saying the store was closing. Some bins of 50% off stuff--some games, mice/keyboards, and USB memory keys--but no other significant markdowns.

An employee did confirm they'd be closing, but I didn't ask when the sale would be. Hoping to pick up an Macbook-sized iLap when it starts--anyone seen what the markdown on these were at other closing stores?


----------



## CanadaRAM

Victoria BC store closed at the end of May, purchased by local investors and reopened as Tesseract Computers. They had a few iMac 17" Combos but they sold out immediately. 

Good news is that Tesseract (what the store was called 10 years ago before franchising with Compusmart then selling to Hartco) has rehired some of the best former staff. Garry Byer is back as the store manager. They are keeping the Apple department, and are planning to get back Apple Authorized Service (which Hartco had shut down and outsourced). The Consumer Electronics area will be phased out (Hartco's misguided attempt to compete with FutureShop and Costco on large screen TVs and home theatres)

Compusmart extended warranties on hardware will be honoured.


----------



## nick24

*Compusmart Express @ Rideau (Ottawa)*

Visited the store a few minutes ago - a very sad sight indeed. Bare walls, very little on display. A few iPod accessories - some discounted, most not. 2x iMacs on display and a 17" Macbook Pro on display, but little else. I asked after a Mac wireless keyboard and mouse and I was told by the (understandably) glum looking assistant that all Apple stock had been returned to Apple.

All in all, I would say don't bother wasting your time. Actually, a Microsoft keyboard with fingerprint recognition was on sale for $50, reduced from $150, but that's about it.


----------



## ChilBear

I revisited the Kennedy Commons and found it locked. Another round of markdowns in Toronto starting tomorrow. We are looking at Home Theatre for the basement. I will report in the morning after it opens.


----------



## ChilBear

Kennedy Commons store now looks like Tiger Direct. THey aree down to the base computer items - tvs and the like all gone.

One nice pickup - 24" iMac is $1990, 17" is $899. Better than my price for my 24" but it may be the demo. Very slim pickings of good stuff and still lots of the stuff we all have.


----------



## mikeinmontreal

I bought a Mac Mini Core Solo demo for $299. I figured it was a better deal for me than AppleTV.

Update: Brought back the Mac Mini as it was 3 months out of warranty and Apple wouldn't warranty it. Money refunded.


----------



## johnb1

*Compusmart*

Checked out the Downtown store (which had moved to Oliver Square)
gone..
Checked out the other store on the Southside. Interesting stuff, but not much stuff on sale that I was interested in. No mac stuff at all-apart from iPod accessories
prices didn't look particularly sales-worthy.
Oh well, if you can't run with the wolves,.....
who knows maybe in edmonton we'll get another Mac store....

JB


----------



## ShotNiCam

johnb1 said:


> ..
> who knows maybe in edmonton we'll get another Mac store....
> 
> JB



I thought I read a news brief somewhere (sorry don't recall the source) saying that Apple is planning to open a store at WEM. Still in early stages though.


----------



## lewdvig

Acomdata 500 GB FW external drive: $125
Civ III DVD: $25
.Mac: $77
Parallels: $99 (cheaper to buy from the websore)

2.66 MacPro with 7300: $1599  good thing pay day is tomorrow, or I would have bought it. I don't need one.

Calgary Deerfoot Meadows


----------



## fyrefly

mikeinmontreal said:


> Update: Brought back the Mac Mini as it was 3 months out of warranty and Apple wouldn't warranty it. Money refunded.


Really? You're kidding me. :yikes: Even if you showed them the bill of sale that says CS (An Authorized Apple Retailer) sold you the Mini as of yesterday?

I've had AppleCare problems with CS before -- but just faxed the proof of purchase and Apple's changed my warranty date.


----------



## lewdvig

mikeinmontreal said:


> I bought a Mac Mini Core Solo demo for $299. I figured it was a better deal for me than AppleTV.
> 
> Update: Brought back the Mac Mini as it was 3 months out of warranty and Apple wouldn't warranty it. Money refunded.


For $299, who needs a warranty? That is less than the used price - also w/o warranty.


----------



## mikeinmontreal

I didn't want to take a chance. Apple said it had been registered initially and they wouldn't warranty it again. The store receipt did not have the serial number or any other number that Apple could have verified anyway and the unit was written as a G4 Mini 1.5GHZ. Compusmart said it may have been a customer return and then was used as a demo unit. I had no way of testing it out so I figured I'd better be safe than sorry. Some RFDers had already bought open box/demos from CS and had damaged goods.


----------



## Voyager

I've been to the local store a couple of times and the stock is being cleared out. After seeing the prices some people here have noted I guess the sale prices must be being set by the individual store manager and not necessarily from the central office.

Mikeinmontreal indicated that the Acomdata Firewire drives were $137 for the 500GB, $95 for the 250GB, and around $160 for the La Lacie USB 2.0 500GB drives at the downtown store.

At the store in St. Hubert the Acomdata and La Cie 250 USB 2.0 drives are selling for $108 and the La Cie 160 GB Firewire drive is also $108. Not bad prices, I guess, but not as good a deal as others seem to have gotten.


----------



## lewdvig

Voyager said:


> I've been to the local store a couple of times and the stock is being cleared out. After seeing the prices some people here have noted I guess the sale prices must be being set by the individual store manager and not necessarily from the central office.
> 
> Mikeinmontreal indicated that the Acomdata Firewire drives were $137 for the 500GB, $95 for the 250GB, and around $160 for the La Lacie USB 2.0 500GB drives at the downtown store.
> 
> At the store in St. Hubert the Acomdata and La Cie 250 USB 2.0 drives are selling for $108 and the La Cie 160 GB Firewire drive is also $108. Not bad prices, I guess, but not as good a deal as others seem to have gotten.


There are progressive markdowns in effect. Stuff was cheaper today, but almost everything was gone. I got a 512 DDR2 Sodimm for my iMac for $21.

The MacPro was still there. Almost all the other PCs were gone.


----------



## 8127972

Seems like Compusmart is gearing up to put more stuff on sale if this banner is to be believed: 

CompuSmart.com - Canada's Online Computer Store


----------



## ChilBear

We visited the Kennedy Commons store again and it was picked over. They mentioned that stock will arrive on Thursday to balance the inventory - so they are continuing to improve the sale prices. Closed Wednesdays and reopening Thursdays with more stuff. The largest Firewire drive was a 160BG at the end of Sunday. Looking to scoop up a 250 or larger if they exist.


----------

